# Перенос x32 на x64

## iandriyanov

Есть виртуалка с 32битной дженту, очень нужно ее портировать на 64битную архитектуру. Гугление адекватного не чего не выдало. 

Поделитесь опытом, ссылками, предположениями. 

з.ы. Стоит ли вообще это делать, не проще ли переустановить и перенести рабочие конфиги?

----------

## Pinkbyte

Можно конечно попробовать сначала собрать 64-битное ядро(кросскомпиляцией или нативно на другом 64-битной линуксе), потом воспользоваться вот этим руководством http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

Только это не отменяет того факта, что граблей в процессе может быть немеряно(вплоть до кучи неразрешаемых циклических зависимостей от утилит, которые еще не собрались на 64 бита, но уже нужны чтобы собрать, например gcc). Как вариант - делать это в виртуалке и потихоньку бинарными пакетами вытаскивать в хостовую систему. Но ИМХО проще переустановить - меньше шансов отстрелить себе что-нибудь  :Smile: 

----------

## mPolr

Попробовал я так сделать, муторно, действительно лучше с нуля поставить.

----------

